# Engine Bay Cleaner????



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all looking for some advice on a good engine bay cleaner, it needs to be safe but strong as it’s for a friends Nova GSI, it has roughly 25 years of grime and hard to remove.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Various APC's usually work depending on how bad, if its really bad and you need some stuff quickly (eg Halfords etc) I've had decent results from this Clicky

John


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

They are loads that will work.

If it's got 25 years of muck then I'd probably go for something like Screwfix No Nonsense Degreaser or that old favourite, Gunk.

And, of course, there's always Bilt Hamber Surfex HD.

Remember to cover the alternator and any other critical electrics.

Happy cleaning :thumb: :wave:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-heavy-duty-degreaser-5ltr/88668

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gunk-6868-Ultra-Engine-Degreasant-for-Cars-Vans-Boats-Auto-Parts-5-Litres/283374572798?epid=9010147621&_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item41fa70d4fe:g:WukAAOSwEjlbTDeC&amdata=enc%3AAQAFAAACYBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%252Fn%252BzU5L90Z278x5ickk7PdDazAlGltMLJlUhrWsD%252B1kxJV2hxX2WrpP2P7DOp2stIGt1plT5Hlkl%252F3RpwZyVviUmFHiKyFAHV1RP08%252BHzXBXhLCJub9wXN76AY4csfEyHWdt2fT4f6iSKNKmNjW9V8ejF3xgP2AAXr1flHzJMzCSzfYbz335%252BUojj%252BxQK4qOkIFDKmq06l5WkPJHYGmY8pDbqqy92yEJh9LJH05qJEiTSqEuNkJnFZuZPpdzhg8z7BKqvNILjppcnLIRawy%252FVFwKmRIvAPc2ZVIluDDrBVepVlzqg9b6Esv6AtXydRESrG69NEjjiZLGk7vzsZsu8MsyA6I5nDGMZ16IICQ%252BLimjYqOXgkymsSee4lydLdpaIIOkzY3Wo%252FlE3usypUAi0EqAdrR16%252FUCO1PuBufLyQoSU%252FMZi0K9DYUOZA0V6HRSvLf3LmSVIXv8Y0GA%252BdLUMKTrKZbt6cs4aISB0kKQHAGzZ%252Bv4DDXrRC9%252F06QJSMSsAj2hTC8DNiPIED4%252Bn7b%252BSaGey1u3is6JrJsB7HzkizWER1ezJYwXNygH%252F1IpE3Y6T0oluTMYmylk5u8xzOnqiq1zh6NeWlAZhvDSVK2fR%252BQYUCt0CqL0NB2OB8jAKp0cEm4pSXY73F3l1PkOc1yPzyOtlpf9RTT8V8Ry4T8zUsPgggv6AlpPmLO0K1snYl9CtObFdexMPN0TUzxujKROZlac5cJJNZgzzjaOthFF6T3rBi4P1VPBBB1M4ZJjHEisLw5aUEuhy33jq8xWvXr%7Ccksum%3A283374572798bf7a69dae2934a88ad4e4dbdf1e0397d%7Campid%3APL_CLK%7Cclp%3A2334524

https://www.bilthamber.com/car-cleaning-and-degreasing/surfex-hd

Andy.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

You can dress it with PEARL cut 1:1 for a nice shine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

AndyN01 said:


> And, of course, there's always Bilt Hamber Surfex HD.
> 
> Andy.


x2

Surefx HD is great for various APC jobs!. :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

LeeH said:


> You can dress it with PEARL cut 1:1 for a nice shine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


PERL is a great product :thumb:

I prefer 3:1 for dressing engines & 1:1 for tyres


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Autoglym engine and machine cleaner works well, leaves a nice finish.

Great for cleaning tyres also :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunk was what i used on a filthy diesel engine years ago, seemed to do the trick. Modern stuff as mentioned should be a good bet too, AG engine and machine or surfex


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks guys I’ve tried a few that’s been mentioned previously, what I don’t want is the crystallised water or product left on metal which sometimes happens no matter how much you rinse


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

P4ulH40 said:


> Thanks guys I've tried a few that's been mentioned previously, what I don't want is the crystallised water or product left on metal which sometimes happens no matter how much you rinse


I use Meguiars NXT all metal polish with extra fine wire wool. Great for aluminum.

My go to for exhausts, stainless steel etc... has to be Autosol metal polish. Again extra fine wire wool.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What about Meguiars Super degreaser ? 

Not used it, but looks effective and have used other products of theirs and not been disappointed...


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

AndyN01 said:


> If it's got 25 years of muck then I'd probably go for something like Screwfix No Nonsense Degreaser or that old favourite, Gunk.
> 
> And, of course, there's always Bilt Hamber Surfex HD.
> 
> ...


I've never had good results with gunk, something like AG Engine and Machine Cleaner or Bilt Hamber Surfex for me works so much better. Maybe the stuff I've been trying to clean off is different but Gunk is solvent based and seems to leave its own oily film behind. It also stains tarmac really badly too, so not massively recommended there either if you happen to let it drip or spill any.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

For sheer value for money I would recommend the no nonsense degreaser from Screwfix, failing that, splash out for Surfex. Both very similar and very useful products


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Surfex HD works for me - at 3:1 (water/Surfex) its still really effective. Sometimes needs a bit of agitation if the components are really gunked up with an old wheel brush or similar.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ennoch said:


> ......Gunk is solvent based and seems to leave its own oily film behind. It also stains tarmac really badly too, so not massively recommended there either if you happen to let it drip or spill any.


I think you're talking about the "old" Gunk. The Gunk in the link is water based. I think most (all?) of the solvent based stuff is now banned for normal, retail/consumer sale - Environmental issues - EU Regs?????

There's plenty of alternatives so, much as in most products, some will suit some folks but not others.

Andy.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I used to use Dodo's "Release the grease" which worked very well and I still have at least half a bottle as I decided to try Surfex HD which I found cleans just as well as Dodo's if not better so stuck with Surfex ever since. It really is the magic APC IMO. Ive also used KC Green star which works equally as well and smells a bit nicer too.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

No nonsense heavy-duty degreaser,

its a no brainer 5l for £9


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, Surfex seems to be the go too for most so will give that a try and see it goes


----------

